# Warning: Clyde-a-scope "rescue"



## *Tessa*

In short:
There is a "rescue" in Delta Ohio, called Clyde-a-scope. However, it is not a rescue at all. They claim to rescue the "reject" puppies from puppy mills, however almost all of the puppies there are designer breeds or pure breeds (especially our beloved maltese) and are 8 weeks old (aka prime puppy mill selling age). She sells them at around $375, which is weird for a (real) rescue. Apparently, (I've read from other people) she has a history of court and selling sick puppies. The word around the rescues is that she's an animal broker. What she's doing is technically legal, however in my opinion it's wrong. I can't tell you whether or not to support them, however I encourage you to go to their website, do some research, and see for yourself.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom

Thank you for sharing your story. Unfortunately, there are a lot of bogus rescues out there. You need to research a rescue just as carefully as you would a breeder.

Always make sure that a rescue is a registered non-profit 501 (c)(3) as many are making money off posing as a rescue and tugging at people's heartstrings. I attached a copy of Clyde-a-Scope's filing with the Ohio Secretary of State which shows they *are not *a registered non-profit.

Whenever a rescue places puppy mill dogs it is important to determine how they are getting the dogs. Legitimate rescues will take in puppy mill dogs after they have been shut down by the authorities. Bogus "rescues" buy dogs who can no longer be used for breeding or puppies that that don't sell from puppy mills or at auctions, or worse, are in cahoots with the puppy miller. It is very profitable to pay a few dollars for a puppy or used up breeding dog, then turn around and charge a $400 "adoption" fee to some unsuspecting person.

Here is Clyde-a-Scope's website:

Clyde-A-Scope Pet Rescue

The Better Business Bureau gives them an "F":

Clyde a Scope Pet Rescue Business Review in Delta, OH - Northwestern Ohio and Southeastern Michigan BBB

Lisa Minnick also sells Yorkiepoo puppies:

LISA M MINNICK Yorkiepoo dog breeder

And Brussels Griffon, Cavaliers and German Wirehaired Pointers through the website Harvest Meadows Sporting Dogs:

Harvest Meadows Sporting Dogs, LLC


----------



## *Tessa*

She bred bulldogs a few years back as well. Her website is still floating around somewhere, I think its clyde-a-scope (just like her phony rescue)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Tessa*

And just to clarify Tessa isn't from clyde-a-scope. Tessa came from a shelter after her breeder couldn't find her a home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom

*Tessa* said:


> She bred bulldogs a few years back as well. Her website is still floating around somewhere, I think its clyde-a-scope (just like her phony rescue)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Found it!

Clyde A Scope - Home


----------



## Ladysmom

This is very disturbing. Apparently she also shows. I am sure it is the same Lisa Minnick as the Delta, Ohio address and similar emails couldn't be a coincidence. 

[email protected]
[email protected]

Same phone number for Harvest Meadows and Clyde-a-Scope.


 [email protected]


----------



## Ladysmom

Proof of the same address for Clyde-a-Scope and Harvest Meadows.


----------



## *Tessa*

I wish it was illegal, that way we could make her stop deceiving people.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom

*Tessa* said:


> I wish it was illegal, that way we could make her stop deceiving people.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All the information I posted is very easy to find with Google searches, checking corporate filings with th Secretary of State database and checking a business' status with the Better Business Bureau. If only people would do their due diligence on any rescue they may be considering adopting from, people would not be deceived. Sadly, many people blindly trust any group who calls itself a rescue.


----------



## GreenFuzzer

*Tessa* said:


> ...... She sells them at around $375, which is weird for a (real) rescue. .....


I have been away from SM for a long time and trying to get my feet wet again. 

Could you help me with your above statement? Do you think that is to much or too little for a rescue to ask for a furbaby? TIA

This is an on going discussion with my family and friends. The humane societies and rescues in my area charge those kind of prices. Naturally they want to go to BYB when only looking at $ amount. Like all of you little by little I try to educate.


----------



## *Tessa*

GreenFuzzer said:


> I have been away from SM for a long time and trying to get my feet wet again.
> 
> Could you help me with your above statement? Do you think that is to much or too little for a rescue to ask for a furbaby? TIA
> 
> This is an on going discussion with my family and friends. The humane societies and rescues in my area charge those kind of prices. Naturally they want to go to BYB when only looking at $ amount. Like all of you little by little I try to educate.



Usually (in my area) $375 is on the high end. HOWEVER if you know it's going to help a real rescue where they use the money to help animals (non profits) then it isn't bad. It honestly changes too depending on age, breed, size, apparent health issues, how long they've been at the rescue, etc. But $375 is a lot less than that $1000-$3000 that breeders could charge. Just make sure to do research on the rescue, non-profit rescues usually have this: 501(c)(3) on their website. (You sound like you know a lot of this, sorry if I'm insulting intelligence here)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh

GreenFuzzer said:


> I have been away from SM for a long time and trying to get my feet wet again.
> 
> Could you help me with your above statement? Do you think that is to much or too little for a rescue to ask for a furbaby? TIA
> 
> This is an on going discussion with my family and friends. The humane societies and rescues in my area charge those kind of prices. Naturally they want to go to BYB when only looking at $ amount. Like all of you little by little I try to educate.


It's not the amount for the "rescue" in question, it's the fact that she's not a 501(c)3 so you don't know if she's making a profit off of her "rescue" or if she's truly doing it to help the animals. 

I also saw on her website that she pays for transport; I volunteer for Northcentral Maltese Rescue and can tell you that no one who transports a fluff for NMR gets paid. Our officers are all volunteer as well, so every penny of adoption fees and donations go to medical care for the pups. 

If you are looking at rescues, first, good for you! Expect to have adoption fees in line with the age and health of the fluff. Young, healthy dogs will have a higher fee than older, harder to place fluffs. Fees in the Chicago area range from $200 - $500. All legitimate rescues will have their pets spayed or neutered before they are placed and will have any known health issues addressed by a vet. 

Keep in mind that the adoption fee may in no way cover the cost of any health care for the fluffs. When I adopted Tessa, the fee was $400 because she was very young and, other than having a broken leg amputated, in good health. The documents that came with her showed that her spay and amputation came to almost $1600; the difference had to be covered by other donations to rescue. 

The adoption fee from a rescue is almost always less than a BYB or pet store and you have the knowledge that the rescue pup has received good medical care and is ready for their new home. With a BYB or pet store, it's anybody's guess as to the health and temperament of the dog.


----------



## GreenFuzzer

Tessa & Maggie H.



Thank you both very much for your answers they each helped in their own way. Right now there area couple of area rescues I try to keep up with and give moral support to as right-now I'm unable to do more. I share what animals are available, if someone is missing their furbaby and so on. These are for all breeds also other animals. This is when ' have heard people say "They want me to pay $500 for a mutt and it isn't even fixed yet." I think if they went to a bud specific rescue they might not feel that way.

Gracie is a rescue. I believe she needs a brother to romp and play with, hubby says no she will get depressed. So I look and I just wait until the time is right.


----------



## michellerobison

OMG that's only 30 miles from me,I will see if someone can check her out!


----------



## michellerobison

I read the part about spay/neuter. I bet she's selling puppies in Toledo and they have an ordinace for selling pets have to be spay and neutered if not sold through a registered breeder. If it's claiming to be a rescue, they have to spay or neuter or pay $50.


----------



## michellerobison

I contacted a friend who's a dog advocate and she knew exactly who it was and not in a good way. They've tried to get her shut down. She basically is a puppy pimp in the worst kind of way....


----------



## CorkieYorkie

GreenFuzzer said:


> I have been away from SM for a long time and trying to get my feet wet again.
> 
> Could you help me with your above statement? Do you think that is to much or too little for a rescue to ask for a furbaby? TIA
> 
> This is an on going discussion with my family and friends. The humane societies and rescues in my area charge those kind of prices. Naturally they want to go to BYB when only looking at $ amount. Like all of you little by little I try to educate.



I paid $500 for Ozzie, but he was only 1-2 years old, healthy, and purebred. I adopted him from a Yorkshire Terrier Rescue org. Super legit :thumbsup:


----------



## *Tessa*

michellerobison said:


> I contacted a friend who's a dog advocate and she knew exactly who it was and not in a good way. They've tried to get her shut down. She basically is a puppy pimp in the worst kind of way....


"Puppy pimp" haha that pretty much sums their organization up. I wish there was a way we could join together and get her to stop. I'm from Michigan so I'm unfamiliar with Ohio's laws. However I know 1. What she's doing is legal (which bothers me to no end) and 2. Ohio needs to get there laws regarding rescues together so that things like this don't fall through the cracks. There should be a law where rescues have to state where they got the puppies from, with no frills like "rescued" from a puppy mill when in reality they bought the puppy from an Amish mill. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison

*Tessa* said:


> "Puppy pimp" haha that pretty much sums their organization up. I wish there was a way we could join together and get her to stop. I'm from Michigan so I'm unfamiliar with Ohio's laws. However I know 1. What she's doing is legal (which bothers me to no end) and 2. Ohio needs to get there laws regarding rescues together so that things like this don't fall through the cracks. There should be a law where rescues have to state where they got the puppies from, with no frills like "rescued" from a puppy mill when in reality they bought the puppy from an Amish mill.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Toledo just passed an ordinace to stop pet stores from buying from puppymills, sadly the one pet store opened before the ordinance so he got grandfathered in. But the ones who wrote it are now going to take the puppymill issue to the state level.Hopefully something will get done.
Ohio has some of the laxest laws regarding puppymills. The things that go on in puppymills as far as abuse, neglect and murdering dogs is illegal if you do it to a pet or even a stray dog, but sadly if you have 50 or more dogs,they're not considered companion animals but livestock and you can do anything to livestock...
Working to change that definition. No living thing should be treated like that, not dogs, hogs, cows, chickens, no living thing should live in fear and die in pain.


----------



## *Tessa*

Ugh, 50+ makes them livestock? Is a group of 50 people livestock? I hope Ohio changes that, it probably has something to do with the amount of Amish puppy mills there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Tessa*

Tessa was adopted from Ohio, thinking about fifty of her and then imagining them being treated as livestock breaks my heart. Something has to change, not just stopping stores from buying from them but also making an actual effort to stop puppy mills. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathy Tobacco

I should have never gone to that website. Now I want the one eyed maltese baby boy. It is the puppy mill scratch and dent sale website. He is so cute. I hope he find a forever home. I noticed that when you clink on any of the cats it goes to an error page. What do reputable breeders do when a puppy is lame or missing an eye?


----------

